# Little melodic piece



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello everyone,

It is a while ago since I posted some of my pieces here. I have to say that I became a bit hesitant to post any more pieces, after noticing that the style of my compositions is not particularly interesting for most of the members in this forum. Well, of course, it is fair enough if people prefer other kinds of music. However, I had the impression that this forum was devoted to classical-style music, but I may have misunderstood this.

Nevertheless, here is a short piece for piano in romantic style. It is not very complex and it is easy to play. I would be very grateful to receive your critical comments. 
You will find the audio file in: http://picosong.com/v2hh


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Dear Omnimusic, I love your romantic and charming piece, very beautiful and indeed melodious! It reminds me of Mendelssohn's songs without words which also I adore. I am glad that there are still people like you who dont care so much for style but just let their heart flow.... thank you!!! Gerd


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Omnimusic said:


> I had the impression that this forum was devoted to classical-style music, but I may have misunderstood this.


If by classical-style you mean only imitation of Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, then the answer no. If you mean Art Music no matter how contemporary or imitative, the answer is still no. There have been so many styles posted here that any semblance of classical only doesn't exist.

Gerd is right; your piece is Mendelssohnian to a "T". But I prefer to listen to Art Music composer trying to express their 21st Century selves no matter how rough it may be.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Very nice piece. Apart from Mendelssohn, it also reminds a bit of Schumann. Keep up the good work, and never mind whether it's old fashioned or whatever. In these postmodern times, anything goes. If the visual arts are anything to go by, 19th century styles are making a very big comeback.

I used to compose in somewhat similar vein, though even simpler, because my pianistic abilities do not stretch much beyond grade 4 or so. Makes me think I should perhaps take it up again. I'm currently in the process of creating a YouTube channel where I shamelessly plug my art work in little videos of music with slide shows of art. But it's difficult to get hold of suitable music that is also in the public domain, so perhaps I should just compose my own and get it done with (and hope everyone is so blown away by the art that they don't notice the music!)


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Omnimusic,

This is lovely, I really like it. So what if it has shades of the past, for me, beautiful is beautiful, and it doesn't have to be contemporary to still have worth. This is something that I would love to play and I'm sure there are many others who would feel the same.

I don't write music to please anyone other than myself. I don't want to be famous (which is just as well lol), I don't want to change myself to suit others sensibilities, I just write what speaks to me and if this is what speaks to you, then you should continue whole heartedly and continue to post your work because for every stalwart modernist who tells you it's not of any musical value in today's "classical market", (which in terms of advancing today's musical envelop and winning you fame and fortune, is probably true), there is also a die hard sentimentalist who will love what you do and wont care about it being on the cutting edge.

It would be great if you could post the score, because seriously I would love to play it.

Regards
Mark


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

gprengel said:


> Dear Omnimusic, I love your romantic and charming piece, very beautiful and indeed melodious! It reminds me of Mendelssohn's songs without words which also I adore. I am glad that there are still people like you who dont care so much for style but just let their heart flow.... thank you!!! Gerd


Dear Gerd,
Thanks a lot for your kind words! It is really wonderful for me to see, that there are people who appreciate my music!


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Vasks said:


> If by classical-style you mean only imitation of Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, then the answer no. If you mean Art Music no matter how contemporary or imitative, the answer is still no. There have been so many styles posted here that any semblance of classical only doesn't exist.
> 
> Gerd is right; your piece is Mendelssohnian to a "T". But I prefer to listen to Art Music composer trying to express their 21st Century selves no matter how rough it may be.


Hello Vasks,

Thank you for your comments. I had a closer look backwards at some of the previous posts, and it is true that there is a huge variation in both styles (and quality) of the music, which has been posted in this forum, so there is something for everyone.
And of course, there are people who do not like my music. I would not expect anything else!


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

brianvds said:


> Very nice piece. Apart from Mendelssohn, it also reminds a bit of Schumann. Keep up the good work, and never mind whether it's old fashioned or whatever. In these postmodern times, anything goes. If the visual arts are anything to go by, 19th century styles are making a very big comeback.
> 
> I used to compose in somewhat similar vein, though even simpler, because my pianistic abilities do not stretch much beyond grade 4 or so. Makes me think I should perhaps take it up again. I'm currently in the process of creating a YouTube channel where I shamelessly plug my art work in little videos of music with slide shows of art. But it's difficult to get hold of suitable music that is also in the public domain, so perhaps I should just compose my own and get it done with (and hope everyone is so blown away by the art that they don't notice the music!)


Hello brianvds,

I am glad that you like my little piece, and thanks for your support! I used to be worried about people telling me that my music is old-fashinoned, not worth anything in the 21th century etc. Not any more! I am on a road of success.

Your YouTube project sound interesting, but no easy. To combine music with pictures is a delicate and non-trivial job. Even more so with films. Thousands of people compose what they describe asl "film music", but I always ask myself: For which movie or movie scene?


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

MarkMcD said:


> Hi Omnimusic,
> 
> This is lovely, I really like it. So what if it has shades of the past, for me, beautiful is beautiful, and it doesn't have to be contemporary to still have worth. This is something that I would love to play and I'm sure there are many others who would feel the same.
> 
> ...


Hello Mark,
Thank you very much for your very kind response. 
My goals are quite a bit similar as yours. I am not writing music to become famous or to get a lot of money. If this were my goal, I´d better start writing songs for the pop-market. But I am writing music in a style, which I like most, which is tonal and melodic, and trying to make it as beautiful as possible. That does not mean that I am not open for carrying out some experiments, but when it comes to atonality, I just cannot deal with it anymore. It is simply jarring for me.

I will certainly write(and posting) more music. I have been rather lucky to meet an extremely competent composer and concert pianist, who has given me a lot of encouragement and valuable advice. He writes music in a rather modern style, but he appreciates my compositions very much, and does not push me in a particular direction. This is wonderful.

Regarding the score of this piece, I would not like to post this here. The reason for this is that I have met two publishers (one in Germany and one in France), who have shown an interest in publishing some of my work. I do not yet know what this will mean, and what kind of agreements will be made. Maybe they want to include this piece as well. But the German publisher told me that he wants an album with 10 -12 pieces.(which would mean a lot of work!). But the copyright of the score will always end up with the publisher, so I will not be able to put it on internet.
But if you (or anyone else) would send me a private message, I could send you a copy of the score for personal use. I would really like it if people want to play this piece.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Omnimusic,

I completely understand your reasons for not posting the score and Bravo for finding someone who's interested in publishing your music, that would be a great confidence booster, also the composer/pianist, wish I had some of your friends lol.

I'm strictly an amateur pianist but I've been playing for 40 odd years now and I was serious when I said I would love to play this piece so if you are comfortable messaging the score to me, I would really like that, but if not, no worries, I understand.

Regards
Mark


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I haven't listened to the piece yet, but I wholeheartedly agree you should compose what's in your heart and nothing less. That is the only path to satisfaction in terms of expression!

I'll take a listen after I finish up this piece I'm listening to. (Schmidt, symphony 4)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Impressive, pretty, & quaint but not exactly my kind of music, which is perfectly fine. It's great at doing what it achieves to do, objectively speaking, being a pretty little piece that is pleasant to listen to!

Great work, keep it up!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow. This is incredible music. It is tender, sweet, melodious, contrasting in emotion, and adheres brilliantly to certain voice leading rules that make this piece very pleasing to the ear. I encourage you wholeheartedly, continue writing music that takes after common practice! It has such beauty. It is such a fantastic set of limits to express and create. 

Please, continue to post your music here. If it is anything like this, I want to hear it. There was hardly a note out of place in this one. I would like to see the score though. 

As others have in this thread, I really implore you to continue mastering common practice period styles. There is a good reason that the most well known and beloved music was written during that time.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Very very nice! The harmonic changes suggest Schumann to me. A good variety within its compass, and the contrasting "B" section doesn't disappoint. It's both inviting and very professional-sounding.

Is this performance sequenced? Sounds a bit like it. If so, I'd like to hear a performance by a good pianist.* Either way, keep it up!

*If that's you playing "live", my abject apologies!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Omnimusic said:


> Your YouTube project sound interesting, but no easy. To combine music with pictures is a delicate and non-trivial job. Even more so with films. Thousands of people compose what they describe asl "film music", but I always ask myself: For which movie or movie scene?


Actually, in this case, I am not making great works of video art; I just need some pleasant tinkling in the background while the art slideshow is happening. 

See, here's an example:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Actually, in this case, I am not making great works of video art; I just need some pleasant tinkling in the background while the art slideshow is happening.
> 
> See, here's an example:


You should check out my "visual arts" thread in the community section, I'd love to have you contribute there. I really like your style, but I tend to prefer stranger depictions, but that is just my preference. You have great talent, there is a sincerity, honesty, and beauty in your work, it really speaks.

Good work my friend!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Also, could you PM me the program you are using to create these videos?


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

MarkMcD said:


> Hi Omnimusic,
> 
> I completely understand your reasons for not posting the score and Bravo for finding someone who's interested in publishing your music, that would be a great confidence booster, also the composer/pianist, wish I had some of your friends lol.
> 
> ...


Hello Mark,

I am abroad right now, but I will post the score to you as soon as possible.
Best regards


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Impressive, pretty, & quaint but not exactly my kind of music, which is perfectly fine. It's great at doing what it achieves to do, objectively speaking, being a pretty little piece that is pleasant to listen to!
> 
> Great work, keep it up!


Thanks a lot for your comments, Captain. Music is huge, so there is something for everyone!


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

dzc4627 said:


> Wow. This is incredible music. It is tender, sweet, melodious, contrasting in emotion, and adheres brilliantly to certain voice leading rules that make this piece very pleasing to the ear. I encourage you wholeheartedly, continue writing music that takes after common practice! It has such beauty. It is such a fantastic set of limits to express and create.
> 
> Please, continue to post your music here. If it is anything like this, I want to hear it. There was hardly a note out of place in this one. I would like to see the score though.
> 
> As others have in this thread, I really implore you to continue mastering common practice period styles. There is a good reason that the most well known and beloved music was written during that time.


Hello dzc
I was really pleased to read your comments. It is heartwarming to see, that. there are still so many people, who believe in
creating something classical. This inspires me to continue!

Regards

ps: I cannot post the score for reasons which I explained in my answer to Mark, but I could send you a copy for personal use, if you would like this. ds


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Very very nice! The harmonic changes suggest Schumann to me. A good variety within its compass, and the contrasting "B" section doesn't disappoint. It's both inviting and very professional-sounding.
> 
> Is this performance sequenced? Sounds a bit like it. If so, I'd like to hear a performance by a good pianist.* Either way, keep it up!
> 
> *If that's you playing "live", my abject apologies!


Hello KenOC,

That was a sharp observation. The piece is in the romantic style of Mendelssohn, Schumann (and also some Tchaikowski) but there is in fact more Schumann in the piece than Mendelssohn. Mendelssohn has very characteristic harmonic switches, which you will not find in my piece.

Unfortunately (and there you are also right), the performance is sequenced. Some years ago,I would have been able to play this effortlessly, but due to a hand injury some years ago and loss of agility, my piano playing is too deteriorated ( very fustrating!!). You are right, I should find a good pianist (but most good pianists are so busy!)
Regards


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> You should check out my "visual arts" thread in the community section, I'd love to have you contribute there. I really like your style, but I tend to prefer stranger depictions, but that is just my preference. You have great talent, there is a sincerity, honesty, and beauty in your work, it really speaks.
> 
> Good work my friend!


Thanks. 
I'll go see if I can find the section you are talking about...


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Omnimusic, I don't know what it is about this piece but it really captured my attention. I've listened to it so many times now that I'm already playing the first section by ear lol, gets a bit more complicated after that though. Have a great holiday and relax, I'm in no rush.

Regards
Mark


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

There is nothing to criticize in this piece. It is very well done. I too like the contrasting section in the middle where the left hand has the melody and the texture changes. Breaks up the monotony. There is nothing wrong with writing in the older styles if that's what you are good at and are interested in. While in my experience, most musicians and ensembles playing new music want fresh styles, you've been able to find an outlet for your music and that is a good sign.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice piece.


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Torkelburger said:


> There is nothing to criticize in this piece. It is very well done. I too like the contrasting section in the middle where the left hand has the melody and the texture changes. Breaks up the monotony. There is nothing wrong with writing in the older styles if that's what you are good at and are interested in. While in my experience, most musicians and ensembles playing new music want fresh styles, you've been able to find an outlet for your music and that is a good sign.


Thanks a lot Torkelburger for your encouraging comments. 
Best regards


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

nikola said:


> Very nice piece.


Thanks Nikola, and best regards


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You are extremely talented Omnimusic! 

While your music isn't the most original (which is fine if that isn't your goal) it is certainly some of the most innocent (in a Mozart sense) sounding music I've heard on here.


----------

